# Amp POWER!



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

hey....I want some amps for my sub and my speakers...but i am not sure what bridging means? I have the Infinity 63.5i (rms 75watts) ... And i saw a good deal for the MTX Thunder4405. And the specs that i saw was:
Amplifier Type: Multi-Channel 
RMS Power: 25W x 4 + 100W x 1 
Bridged RMS Power: 250W x 2 + 300W x 1 

So does that mean it can power my sub and 4 speakers when bridged? without blowing the speakers?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it means it will send 25 to each of your front speakers and 100 to the sub

that's barely any power, only 1-2rms more than headunits put out (other than that 100 watt sub channel, which is still weak as hell)


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

hey wassup...
okay i was thinking that...so does that mean i can bridge it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if you bridge it you will only be putting power to 2 channels

and those numbers look REALLY odd, I'm going to find the specs on that amp


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

well i just now changed my mind....i am goin to get the polk momo mm12 with that nice enclosure... so since its a 5 channel i can bridge it and power all speakers + sub without blowing it out? yea i am installing everything myself
thanks for helping
calvin


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

oh yea it was hard for me to find the bridging specs...but i looked on ebay....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3055590519&category=39742 that one is messed up...so i am not reallysure bout the specs...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3055232265&category=4950
this one does not have bridge specs


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/MTX4405


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ok they fudged those numbers a little, here are the real specs:

front stage
25x 4 @ 4 Ohms
50x 4 @ 2 Ohms
100x 2 @ 4 Ohms
sub
100x1 @ 4 Ohms
200x1 @ 2 Ohms

So you will send 25 to each of your 4 speakers. If you only have 2 front speakers you can bridge the amp and push 100 to each. Then the sub channel will either put out 100 or 200 depending on the impedence of your sub.

those other numbers (250x2, etc) were rated on a different scale, and can't compare to the rest


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

A good Amp to get could be the Kicker 700.5, you can find them on ebay sometimes...It will power all 4 speakers decently and be able to send sufficient power to a sub for ok power.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3055084898&category=4950


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that amp (the mtx)puts out barely any power, you would be better off just running your speakers off of the headunit.

Now do you have 2 speakers or 4? If you have 4 you can't bridge the amp. Bridging combines 2 channels into 1, so if you bridge a 4ch amp you now only put power to 2 channels, so you can't run 4 speakers off of it.

You will be better getting an amp for only your sub and a 2 channel or 4 channel (depending on how many speakers you have) to power your speakers.


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

okay i dont' know if i should amp my rear because people say i really don't have to.... and the polk momo is 500w 4 ohms.... the last part i don't understand 
"those other numbers (250x2, etc) were rated on a different scale, and can't compare to the rest"

so it probaby won't be strong enough for the sub if i get only this amp right?


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

aww amn now i am confussed.... so when people bridge from 4 channel to 2 channel... can i put 2 speakers for one channel????


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

oh okay.... saw your last post.... so you think gettin that amp to power my speakers is good? what do you recommend for the sub?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No, you bridge a 4ch amp if you only want to run 2 speakers, or you bridge a 2ch amp if you only want to run 1 speaker.

Do you still have stock rears?
If you get any kind of decent power and you only amp the fronts you will not be able to hear the rears. I had infinity kappa components in the front and kappa coax in the rear with 85rms going to each and I couldn't even hear the rears. Personally I think rear speakers are a waste. Get some good components up front with a lot of power and it will sound much better than if you just get average stuff and run 4 speakers.

Don't rush into ANYTHING. If you do you will regret it. Designing a system you will like takes time, weeks at the very least, with hours and hours of reading opinions and suggestions.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Give us your price range and we can help you

Honestly I wouldn't get anything posted in this thread, neither amps or the sub. There are better things you can get for the money.


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

haha coo coo thanks... i have been...for like a month now researching... askin friends and all... so you think the 63.5i is good to power?...i guess i am goin to get the 62.5i for the rear... i just like the people in the back to have good sound too, becasue i drive a lot.... =)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I had the kappa 652.3i (I think that's the model #, just the 6.75" version of the 62.5i). I didn't like them. They hated the power I gave them, they bottomed out with the slightest amount of bass and they just didn't like power. I think it has a lot to do with the US Acoustics amp I was powering them with though, it put out a dirty signal and just basically sounded like crap. If you plan on amping then get a separate 4ch and sub amp (the sub amp can either be mono or a bridgable 2ch). For the 4ch you want about 75x4 or so. Stay away from US Acoustics.....

Avionixx makes some nice amps, I love both of mine
http://www.avionixxusa.com/ep/axa_4402.htm
that one puts out 85x4 which should do nicely. It all depends on your budget though


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *
> Don't rush into ANYTHING. If you do you will regret it. Designing a system you will like takes time, weeks at the very least, with hours and hours of reading opinions and suggestions. *


That right there my man is the best advice your gonna get...I started building my system in June and finished in October...changed my mind 100000 times inbetween and came out with a sick setup in the end...another thing, if your gonna do it, do it once and do it right...dont get shit that u will just replace later...


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

hey thanks for the help...
well actually my price range is gettin everything from ebay or this sale site.... so i can get them cheaper...i just want to get beat good for my ears =) what do you guys prefer mtx thunder4405 or alpine MRV-F400s


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

have you listened to nothing I've said?

That mtx won't put out any more power than your headunit, it's a complete waste of money, stop looking at it.

The alpine will barely put out more power than your headunit, like I said before, look for something that puts out around 75x4, not 25x4, not 40x4...atleast get 65x4 at the minimum or it won't even be worth getting an amp at all

and what is your price range???
"getting everything from ebay or this sale site" is not a price range, lol


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

hahaha...I would reccomend using Ebay, but you still have to know how much money to spend...Ebay has Lanzar amps for 25$ and they have kicker amps for 400$...how much money can you spend on everything? Take in account amp kits and parts and installation...that ran me 400$ and thats very very cheap for a pro install...may I also reccomend an alarm.


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

well i am probably have lik 200 for the amp on ebay....so i am goin to use sr20dem0n advice and get an amp that is 65x4... i am takin my time....ALONG TIME


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$200 for a 65x4 and 300x1?

sorry, if you want anything worth it's weight in dog shit you won't find it for that price unless it's highly used.


----------



## ca209lvin (Oct 8, 2003)

200 for a 65x4 and 300 for 400x1 =)


----------

